# anglo irish bank



## chara1 (1 Oct 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me whether the government to date has given anglo any money at all. Did they pay anglo for those shares they have. How much shares do they have. Do they own anglo. But really how much money has the government given anglo to now and was it just a hand out or did they get shares or something for money given thank you.  P.S.  what is a government bond


----------



## Sunny (1 Oct 2009)

chara1 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me whether the government to date has given anglo any money at all. Did they pay anglo for those shares they have. How much shares do they have. Do they own anglo. But really how much money has the government given anglo to now and was it just a hand out or did they get shares or something for money given thank you. P.S. what is a government bond


 
Anglo Irish Bank was nationalised so the Government own all the shares and therefore own 100% of the bank. They have provided €3 billion of capital into the bank and it is expected that they will have to inject another €5-6 billion after NAMA to keep it afloat.

A Government bond is basically an I.O.U. It is how Governments cover any budget deficits that they are running The Government issues bonds that pay a fixed rate of interest and promises to pay the buyer of the bond back at a fixed date in the future.


----------



## chara1 (1 Oct 2009)

thanks a million i love when people explain something and i can understand it.  Thanks again


----------



## andrewol (1 Oct 2009)

Anyone any idea on what the Shareholders got- i.e if they got a cert saying their Shares were now worth 0, they could (in the unlikely event) write the invesment off against similar gains?

Saw a while back a figure of somthing like 6-7c a share for former shareholders, heard nothing since, any ideas?


----------



## Sunny (1 Oct 2009)

andrewol said:


> Anyone any idea on what the Shareholders got- i.e if they got a cert saying their Shares were now worth 0, they could (in the unlikely event) write the invesment off against similar gains?
> 
> Saw a while back a figure of somthing like 6-7c a share for former shareholders, heard nothing since, any ideas?


 
Don't think it has been finalised yet. I haven't heard anyway but was not a shareholder. Unlikely to be any value I would say.


----------



## Protocol (1 Oct 2009)

I am a former Anglo shareholder.

Last day of trading, shares = approx 25-28c.

No word since on any payment from the buyer (State).

I paid 10 euro, 6 euro, etc.  Total write-off.


----------



## Protocol (1 Oct 2009)

chara1 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me whether the government to date has given anglo any money at all. Did they pay anglo for those shares they have.
> 
> *Anglo itself didn't "have shares".  The shareholders owned shares in Anglo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vega (14 Oct 2009)

I think trading on Anglo shares was suspended at 21 cent around January.  When everything is wrapped up the shareholders may get a nominal amount per share, if there is anything left.


----------

